# Count me in for the GA16DE-T Club!



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

Well, just finished my turbo kit install on my GA16, but im running an open downpipe so its really loud. i mean really really loud, like louder than a muscle car loud! anyways, have to take it to the exhaust shop tommorrow and get my cat. converter flanged to the HS pipe. pics will be up soon!

btw, thanks James for the advice.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Deric! Congrats dude, come over anytime tomorrow after 1 and I'll get you that meter. Drive slow tomorrow! No more fire out the bottom of the car!!!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Congrats on joining the boost club Deric! w00t w00t !!!!111!!!11!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Welcome*

Glad to hear your boosted. How did the install go? Do you have the straight up HS kit? 

Good job man, wanna see pics.!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

i got the entire HS kit. install went fine cept when i started her up i had quite the coolant leak coming from the turbo. i tightened the fittings up where i thought nothing was leaking out again but when i did the first test run and pulled to the side of the road, after a minute i noticed there was a decent amount of coolant on the ground. still need to take it to the exhaust shop since im running an open dp. oil pressure was a problem too that it kept rising and falling with the idle. i looked in the FSM and at idle it says i should be at 11 psi, but it was jolting back and forth from 30-60 (while the idle was erratically going up and down). i will see how it is after i get the exhaust all bolted up and the rear o2 sensor functioning correctly. other that than not a problem.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Any leaks on the turbo side for the oil? 

Are you using T's on the engine side of the feed? And are you using a restrictor in the oil line?


----------



## calvin200sx (Oct 14, 2003)

Welcome to the club!! The pics look tight! I love the blue IC tubing! Was that an option from HS?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> i got the entire HS kit. install went fine cept when i started her up i had quite the coolant leak coming from the turbo. i tightened the fittings up where i thought nothing was leaking out again but when i did the first test run and pulled to the side of the road, after a minute i noticed there was a decent amount of coolant on the ground. still need to take it to the exhaust shop since im running an open dp. oil pressure was a problem too that it kept rising and falling with the idle. i looked in the FSM and at idle it says i should be at 11 psi, but it was jolting back and forth from 30-60 (while the idle was erratically going up and down). i will see how it is after i get the exhaust all bolted up and the rear o2 sensor functioning correctly. other that than not a problem.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Looks good. That almost sounds like a vacuum leak with the erratic idle. Oil pressure will fall once hte car is up to temp. I am solid at 11 even though it starts out a lot higher. You are leaking from the return side correct? Are you using 1/4" NPT to 4 AN fittings in the turbo? You really need to teflon tape them good and snug them up tight. (not over torque). I recently solved my coolant issue as well. I am dynoing my car this evening, keep us posted with your results/updates.
> 
> Oh looks nice. Just get a B13 VC and coat that blue too. ;)


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

James, havent checked for oil leaks yet by going under the car. no major spills of oil yet. im using the NisSport adapter with the oil line restrictor i got from a guy over at the sr20forums.

Calvin, i painted the piping myself with Duplicolor metalcast paint. turned out real well cept for the darker portion you see right next to the TB. i tried repainting that area but you can tell it didnt turn out quite as well as it did the first time.

Wes, im pretty sure the vacuum leak is coming from the hose that plugs in the absolute pressure sensor cause i had to cut some of the hosing off to use it elsewhere. i just used electric tape to plug the hose, but im going with James advice and using a bolt big enough to plug it up. i dont have to use the absolute pressure sensor anymore cause im running a 95 ecu. i am running a 1/4 npt to -4 AN fitting for the coolant lines. wierd thing is that the other coolant line coming from up top the turbo isnt leaking at all and i didnt torque it as much as i had to for the bottom end. the bottom coolant fitting (where it was leaking) is fully seated against the turbo and the pipe thread is fully seated, showing no threads. i will eventually get the b13 VC but im focusing more on speed right now


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> Wes, im pretty sure the vacuum leak is coming from the hose that plugs in the absolute pressure sensor cause i had to cut some of the hosing off to use it elsewhere. i just used electric tape to plug the hose, but im going with James advice and using a bolt big enough to plug it up. i dont have to use the absolute pressure sensor anymore cause im running a 95 ecu. i am running a 1/4 npt to -4 AN fitting for the coolant lines. wierd thing is that the other coolant line coming from up top the turbo isnt leaking at all and i didnt torque it as much as i had to for the bottom end. the bottom coolant fitting (where it was leaking) is fully seated against the turbo and the pipe thread is fully seated, showing no threads. i will eventually get the b13 VC but im focusing more on speed right now


You may have over torqued that fitting, My fittings did not sit flush, nor should they as it is NPT so the thread size reduces on the port. I'm assuming you mean front and back for the coolant ports on the turbo. Again I recommend teflon tape and some kind of thread sealer. I am using some industrial stuff meant for boilers and the like. Shit seals up good. Also, did you guys leave the oil feed line the way it was? The 90' bend on the turbo side? Is it hiting the WG actuator?

If your worried about the vacuum lines you may want to look at how I did my vacuum lines. Came out clean and works perfectly.

Also, are those the coolant lines running to the left in the engine bay? here are those tee-d in? Why did you not use the lines to and from the TB?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

wes said:


> You may have over torqued that fitting, My fittings did not sit flush, nor should they as it is NPT so the thread size reduces on the port. I'm assuming you mean front and back for the coolant ports on the turbo. Again I recommend teflon tape and some kind of thread sealer. I am using some industrial stuff meant for boilers and the like. Shit seals up good. Also, did you guys leave the oil feed line the way it was? The 90' bend on the turbo side? Is it hiting the WG actuator?
> 
> If your worried about the vacuum lines you may want to look at how I did my vacuum lines. Came out clean and works perfectly.
> 
> Also, are those the coolant lines running to the left in the engine bay? here are those tee-d in? Why did you not use the lines to and from the TB?


hmm, if they are overtorqued, does that mean the threads are destroyed? i only used teflon tape to seal up the fittings. im going to probably used some silicone sealant on the pipe thread and teflon tape to hell the fitting that goes into the turbo. the oil feed side is using the 90 degree fitting cause the straight side wouldnt go in straight due to a metal collar around the end of the feed line that wouldnt give any lee-way at all. it is rubbing against the WG actuator and putting a bit of resistance against it.

the vacuum dist. block seems much cleaner. where did you get yours from and how much?

ya those blue lines are the coolant lines, i found it much more accessible than the TB lines. i used 2 1/4" straight barbed fittings (one for each line) i found at a hardware store to connect them to the lines near the thermostat. i clamped up the fittings with hose clamps with no leaks coming from there.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> hmm, if they are overtorqued, does that mean the threads are destroyed? i only used teflon tape to seal up the fittings. im going to probably used some silicone sealant on the pipe thread and teflon tape to hell the fitting that goes into the turbo. the oil feed side is using the 90 degree fitting cause the straight side wouldnt go in straight due to a metal collar around the end of the feed line that wouldnt give any lee-way at all. it is rubbing against the WG actuator and putting a bit of resistance against it.
> 
> the vacuum dist. block seems much cleaner. where did you get yours from and how much?
> 
> ya those blue lines are the coolant lines, i found it much more accessible than the TB lines. i used 2 1/4" straight barbed fittings (one for each line) i found at a hardware store to connect them to the lines near the thermostat. i clamped up the fittings with hose clamps with no leaks coming from there.


I would pull the fitting and inspect it for cracks. Tape is all you should need with that AN fitting. You do not need to tape the flare side, just the NPT side. 

Is the WG functioning OK? Mine was the same way so I rotated the CHRA and used the straight side on the turbo. Did not want the WG getting stuck closed. 

I got mine from a local shop. I think I paid $35 or something. I was considering a GB on them.... 

As long as they supply coolant.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

all of the coolant wont come spilling out of the turbo right? so you dont advise to put sealant on the NPT side going into the turbo, other than teflon?

havent really been able to test out the car cause of school and i dont want to run it w/ the open DP & rear o2 sensor not getting the right readings. im taking it to the exhaust shop tommorrow to get it done. 

if the wastegate was stuck closed, the boost readings wouldnt drop when letting off the throttle correct? that and the major damage to the turbo. 

coolant doesnt seem to be a problem seeing that i was leaking it from the turbo.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

congrats on the turbo man... I'm excited for you!


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good man, hope you get all the bugs worked out soon. Hopefully I should be joining the club in a month or so.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> all of the coolant wont come spilling out of the turbo right? so you dont advise to put sealant on the NPT side going into the turbo, other than teflon?
> 
> havent really been able to test out the car cause of school and i dont want to run it w/ the open DP & rear o2 sensor not getting the right readings. im taking it to the exhaust shop tommorrow to get it done.
> 
> ...


The coolant will leak out of the turbo when you pull that line. I used lline pliers to pinch off the suppy and it still pissed on me the whole time... Just use tape on the NPT fittings. 

If the WG was stuck closed it would boost until the turbo topped out, 20+ PSI. I don;t think it will keep it closed completely. At the worst it will cause the WG to wear out prematurely because it is not aligned stright. You could always enlarge the bolt holes on the WG bracket to give yourself some more adjustment.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

wes said:


> The coolant will leak out of the turbo when you pull that line. I used lline pliers to pinch off the suppy and it still pissed on me the whole time... Just use tape on the NPT fittings.
> 
> If the WG was stuck closed it would boost until the turbo topped out, 20+ PSI. I don;t think it will keep it closed completely. At the worst it will cause the WG to wear out prematurely because it is not aligned stright. You could always enlarge the bolt holes on the WG bracket to give yourself some more adjustment.


i fixed all the leaks today. just tightened up the coolant lines some more and redid all the oil lines. i think i overkilled with all the teflon though. i did like 4-5 layers, but im sure it wont leak at all now. i took off all the tape on the pipe threads and just tightened them all up real good.

i dont think it will keep it closed cause it isnt pushing too much on it. if i see any problems ill probably slot the WG bracket some more. got to take it over to Hotshot to let them know of these problems before i fix them.

HS didnt even give any sort of clamp for the WG actuator. temporarily i just used some wire to hold it down until i go get a clamp for it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'll stop by Ace and get you a clamp tomorrow before I come home Deric... when you come over?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

James said:


> I'll stop by Ace and get you a clamp tomorrow before I come home Deric... when you come over?


thanks James, exhaust shop opens at 11 so ill probably be done sometime around 12-1. ill give you a call. laters.


----------

